# Atheros AR5006EG problem.

## communized

jerusalem moses # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

jerusalem moses # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_pci                71968  0 

wlan                  147824  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               192080  1 ath_pci

Been trying to figure this out for hours.  compiled the kernel with the correct settings (listed on the madwifi site) and emerged madwifi-ng. googled and googled, nothing to help me.  Wireless Extensions = y, generic IEEE 802.11 networking stack (DEPRECATED) =M, WEP encryption/CCMP support/TKIP encryption all =M

Not sure what would be the problem.

My laptop is a Dell Vostro A860. Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family)

----------

## defenderBG

Maybe there is something in dmesg?

try rmmod ath_pci && modprobe auth_pci and then look in dmesg | tail

----------

## communized

FATAL: Module auth_pci not found.

but in the dmesg after 'modprobe ath_pci' i got

ath_pci: driver unloaded

ath_pci: 0.9.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64

wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0c:00.0 disabled

----------

## communized

unemerged the 0.9.4(i think) ver. of madwifi-ng and tried to emerge the 0.9.3.3 but wouldn't install because of ARCH problems.

installed from source the madwifi-hal- package ( http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/ ) and got a wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13) after rebooting.

----------

## Aquiles

I might be wrong, but I think this is the same chipset used in the Acer Aspire One. I had a lot of problems with that, but I finally got it working.

You should download a very specific version of hal/madwifi. You can find the link here. Don't mind the AR5007, it works for the 6 too. The instructions on how to compile it are also linked in that web.

Hope it fixes de problem.

----------

## communized

I did that before and it didn't work. but i went ahead and looked at it again and read the how to on the madwifi site and i got it to work.. the other guide i used said to NOT type 'make install'  ;/

oh well, thank you for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## Aquiles

Glad it helped. I spent so much time trying to get the damn thing in the Acer Aspire One... I don't want anyone else to go through that hell...    :Razz: 

----------

## AllenJB

See also: http://gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Atheros_5xxx

----------

